# PlastiDip - Sprühgummierung



## pEju (13. Juli 2012)

gerade bei youtube entdeckt...

http://www.youtube.com/user/DipYourCarcom

hat jemand erfahrungen damit oder das zeug schonmal verwendet? 

wie wiedestandsfähig und haltbar ist das?

für rahmen geeinet?


----------



## Ganiscol (13. Juli 2012)

Ich kenne die Plasti Dip Tunke, also nicht das Spray. Dichte damit Servos ab indem ich sie eintauche. Das Zeug ist halt Gummi der sich auch sehr gut wieder ablösen lässt - deshalb kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an von Steinschlag bedrohten Stellen sehr lange hält und deshalb wohl immer wieder erneuert werden müsste. Vielleicht versuche ich es ja mal...

Das Felgenspray kannte ich nicht, das müsste doch widerstandfähiger sein, sonst macht das ja wenig Sinn...

Edit: im Video in dem der VW gummiert wird, sieht man dass das Zeug beim Freimachen der Fenster eine ganz andere Qualität als die Tunke hat, die ich verwende, nämlich deutlich fester und zäher.

Ich hab plötzlich Bock meinen Rahmen mal komplett in einer anderen Farbe zu gummieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (14. Juli 2012)

Mein Bruder hat mal damit seine Kawasaki damit gummiert. 

Konnte mir leider bis heute noch nicht das Ergebnis aus der Nähe anschauen soll aber seines Erachtens gut gewesen sein.
Aber bei der Fläche (vollverkleidet -> ER-6f) meinte er das wäre gute teuer, mal schauen ob meine KTM Monster-Grün wird.


----------



## sic_ (14. Juli 2012)

Mit PlastiDip hab ich am Auto die vorderen Chromzierleisten "gummiert".
Wenn der Untergrund sauber und fettfrei ist, wird das Ergebnis richtig gut.
Keine Unebenheiten oder tropfnasen und die Verarbeitung ist Kinderleicht.
Das gute daran ist auch, man kann es rückstandslos wieder entfernen. Es lässt sich einfach wieder abziehen.

Man muss aber 2x drübergehen um eine gute Deckung zu haben.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2012)

Ich frage mich, wie das Zeug auf Kratzer reagiert. Wenn zB im engen Parkhaus (was ja die Regel ist) der Nachbar mit seinem fetten Hintern seine Jeansnieten an meiner Tür vorbeischrammt. Löst sich das dann gleich handtellergroß ab? Einen Kratzer im Lack kann ich zur Not noch rauspolieren.

Würde sich aber für die Leute rentieren, die sowieso mit diesen schwarzen Frontmasken rumfahren, um ihr Leasing-Auto vor Steinschlag zu schützen. Sind hier in D zwar weniger verbreitet, in USA fahren aber viele damit rum. Ganz lustig wird es, wenn der Rest vom 15-20 Jahre alten Auto schon dermaßen vergammelt ist, daß er eigentlich nur noch für den Schrott taugt. Aber die Kühlermaske bleibt drauf...


----------



## sharky (14. Juli 2012)

wie dick kann man das zeug denn auftragen? würde es eine 3M lackschutzfolie miz 600µm ersetzen?


----------



## pEju (14. Juli 2012)

bevor ich eineen kartzer im lack habe dann doch lieber die gummierung erneuern.

in den videos sind es meistens ca 5 schichten. man aber bestimmt auch 20 schichten machen. kostet eben mehr.

ich dachte aber eher an downtube steinschlag oder evtl kettenstreben schutz.

wobei das für letzteres wohl eher nicht so wiederstandsfähig ist.

für den rahmen habe ich ansonsten 3M scotchgard verwendet. aber das plastidip sollte eine gute alternative sein denk ich. ich werde es mal ausprobieren...


----------



## sharky (14. Juli 2012)

pEju schrieb:


> b
> für den rahmen habe ich ansonsten 3M scotchgard verwendet. aber das plastidip sollte eine gute alternative sein denk ich...


da bin ich mir grad bei DER anwendung nicht so sicher. warum sollte es? das 3M zeug ist schon  ne klasse für sich, was den schutz angeht. das sprühzeug ist IMHO (nur) dann ne alternative, wenn die oberfläche nicht grade ist und man viele hohkehlen oder kanten hat. so wie an hydrogeformten rahmen. ansonsten tut die folie doch super dienste


----------



## TomatoAc (14. Juli 2012)

In nem Motorrad Forum in dem ich bin ist gerade ne Sammelbestellung rausgegangen, Mitte nächsten Jahres sollten die ersten Langzeiterfahrungen da sein.

Find das Zeug auch extrem spannend.


----------



## Snap4x (14. Juli 2012)

Ist das dieses Zeug?
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Plasti-Dip-Felgenfolie/dp/B007NIWPKU/ref=pd_sim_toy_2"]Plasti Dip Felgenfolie: Amazon.de: Auto[/ame]


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2012)

ja, das müsste es sein. kost´ ja quasi garnix...

für das geld würde ich mir eher einen carbon schutz von @mi.ro anpassen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (14. Juli 2012)

PlastiDip kannste praktisch unendlich dick auftragen.
Ich hab ca. 1cm drauf. Kratzfest ist es zwar nicht aber da soll es auch nur den Chromplastik abdecken.

Am Rad find ich es ganz interresant. Gerade an der Kettenstrebe sollte es mit ca. 2cm gut funktionieren.
Das sollte reichen um die Schläge abzudämpfen. Am Unterrohr würd ich mir aber einen passenden Schutz aus Carbon oder GFK basteln.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juli 2012)

du weisst schon wie dick 1 und 2 cm sind?


----------



## BigJohn (15. Juli 2012)

Ihr euch dann gleich selbst noch 1-2 cm dick einsprühen, das ersetzt dann die Protektorenweste


----------



## thoralfw (16. Juli 2012)

Der amazonpreis ist ne Frechheit - bei Conrad gibt es die Dose für 18 EUR


----------



## foenfrisur (16. Juli 2012)

ich vermute mal bei amazon gibts vier dosen für den preis...


----------



## BigJohn (16. Juli 2012)

Genau, ist ein Set für einen kompletten Autolaufradsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (11. August 2012)

Ob sich mit der Tunke und Pinsel die Verbindung Sattelstütze/Rahmen wohl abdichten ließe? 
DAS fände ich ziemlich gut


----------



## gtbiker (11. August 2012)

Ja, lässt sich


----------



## .irie. (12. August 2012)

ich hatte es schonmal geschrieben. 
ich bin nicht 100%ig informiert aber das zeug soll giftig sein. bei der verarbeitung und auch bei dem was danach übrig bleubt. wenn ich mir eure erfahrungen durchlese klingt es mir auch so. also bitte passt auch auf eure gesundheit auf wen ihr mit sprydosenplastik hantiert


----------



## Chicane (12. August 2012)

Soweit ich weiß enthalten die in Deutschland vertriebenen Plasti Dip Produkte keine giftigen Inhaltsstoffe. In den USA z.B. sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## LANDOs (8. September 2012)

Hi

also ich habe jetzt damit meine Felgensätze und am Rahmen das komplette Unterrohr meines Canyon AM 6.0 2011 damit gemacht. Ich bin voll zufrieden!!!


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2012)

dann schieß mal ein paar bilder und in einem jahr nochmal welche und zeige den vergleich.


----------



## LANDOs (8. September 2012)

wieso in einem Jahr?

Das Zeug ist ruckzuck wie eine Folie wieder runtergezogen und in 10 min. wieder aufgesprüht. 

Es wurde damit ebend mal auch die Motorhaube eines 35000  VW rocco gemacht.


----------



## --- (8. September 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


>


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2012)

Wußte garnicht, daß Photoshop auch die Funktion "Plastidip" enthält 

Klar ist das schnell wieder wo aufgesprüht, aber es ging hier ja um den dauerhaften Schutz gegen mechanische Einwirkungen wie Steinschlag und Kratzer von Felsen etc. 
Und wenn man das so schnell wieder abziehen kann wei es aufgesprüht wurde, dann wird es auch um den Wiederstand bei Feindberührung nicht zum Besten bestellt sein. 
Ein paar Schläge von der Kette, ein kurzer Felskontakt, danach noch eine Pfützen- oder Bachdurchfahrt und das tolle Zeug hängt dir cm²-weise vom Rad. Also immer schön die Dose im Rucksack, damit man auch unterwegs nachsprühen kann.
Wirksamer gegen Kratzer etc. wäre da in Sprühform höchstens Unterbodenschutz vom Auto, der wird nach mehrmaligem Sprühen auch wirklich dick.
Wie stabil das Plastidip ost ,kannst du ka mal testweise an deinem Auto (wenn vorhanden) testen, indem du es an die Stelle sprühst, wo der Wagenheber angesetzt wird. Dann einmal kurbeln und schauen, was von dem Wunderzeug übrig ist. Die anderen Stellen am Auto sind normalerweise mit Unterbodenschutz behandelt und das hält ewig.

Für optische Retuschen an großen Flächen mag das gut sein, vielleicht auch noch gegen Kieselsteine auf der Forstautobahn, aber davon bekommt ein Unterrohr auch keine Beulen oder tiefe Macken.


----------



## LANDOs (8. September 2012)

Am Unterrohr haben viele ein Steinschlagfolie. Diesen Schutz der Folie hat das PlastiDip auch. Wenn Du mehr haben willst als diese dünne Folie, klebst Du Alubutyl (5mm dick) auf das Unterrohr auf. Wenn dann noch eine Beule entsteht, ist bestimmt schon der Rahmen gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (8. September 2012)

wie entsteht an einem beikrahmen eine beule??


----------



## --- (8. September 2012)

HB76 schrieb:


> wie entsteht an einem beikrahmen eine beule??



Wenn sich ein Stein mit hoher Geschwindigkeit ins Innere eines Rahmens verirrt und dann total panisch reagiert.


----------



## BenniG. (9. September 2012)

Ich dachte immer Beulen kommen durch "Ich hab garnix gemacht, nur 2mal Bunnyhop, aber keinesfalls gestürzt, das muss doch auf Garantie gehen sowas"

Back to Topic:
Hat einer Erfahrung, ob für kleinere längliche Teile eine Spühdose oder eine Dose zum Eintauchen besser ist?
Konkret will ich meine Selbstbaukonstruktion fürs Rücklicht am Fitnessbike ansehnlicher machen. Ist so ca. 170mm lang und vielleicht 20mm breit.
Wird das was, wenn ich ers die eine, dann die andere Seite eintauche? Ist die Dose zum Eintauchen überhaupt hoch genug (min 9cm)?


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (9. September 2012)

Dellen gehen nach innen,
Beulen nach außen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (23. September 2012)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie gut oder schlecht sich das Zeug zum bepinseln von Sattelstreben eignet? Ob das wohl hält? 
Will die Streben meines Speedneedle schwärzen.


----------



## LANDOs (23. September 2012)

kein Problem-perfekt dafür. immer darauf achten immer in mehreren (ca. drei) dünnen Schichten auftragen und dazwischen richtig durchtrocknen lassen


----------



## judyclt (24. September 2012)

Hat damit schon jemand seine Federgabel eingesprüht? Hält das Zeug da wohl?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. September 2012)

Also die Aktion mit den Sattelstreben ist leider nicht geglückt. 

- Mit Tunke + Pinsel: Bekommt man einfach nicht gleichmäßig hin, es ist einfach zu zäh.

- Mit Spraydose: Verläuft leider ungleichmäßig, was an der relativ starken Krümmung der dünnen Streben liegt. Auf ebeneren Flächen bzw. dickeren Rohren funktioniert das wohl besser. 

Man muss auch verdammt aufpassen, dass man schön gleichmäßig sprüht mit dem Zeug, weil es sehr schnell zäh wird und sich nicht von selber automatisch glättet. Man hat ganz fix verschiedene Dicken und/oder Wellen drin. 

Bei einem Federgabelcasting sollte es funktionieren, aber wie gesagt: Rohre gleichmäßig einzusprühen ist hier nicht so einfach. 
Und das "Schwarz" ist eher ein Anthrazit; recht hell und matt.


----------



## judyclt (24. September 2012)

Danke für die Info. Das überlege ich mir dann lieber noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. September 2012)

Man kann das Zeug bei Misslingen zum Glück ja wieder abknibbeln. Im schlimmsten Fall würde es dich also ca. ne halbe Dose Plastidip und ein bisschen verlorene Zeit kosten


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (4. November 2012)

Hab mal meine XTR 970 Kurbel in matt schwarzes Kleid gehüllt.
Ich kann noch nichts über die Haltbarkeit sagen, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Gummidichtung (4. November 2012)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hab mal meine XTR 970 Kurbel in matt schwarzes Kleid gehüllt.
> Ich kann noch nichts über die Haltbarkeit sagen, wird sich zeigen.




interessant wäre die Abriebfestigkeit!!
sonst sieht es ja recht gut aus.


----------



## mr.ltz (4. November 2012)

Auf VOX -auto mobil- ist heute ein Bericht erschienen über die Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit auf Felgen (Farbe aber von Foliatec) da sah die Sache ganz ok aus...nach ca.glaube 6 Wochen und ein paar tausend KM ist etwas von der Folierung abgegangen (aber auch immer mit der Sprühlanze die Felgen gereinigt) 
Vorteil einfach mit der Farbdose nachgesprüht und gut  
Foliatec bietet ..glaube ich über ein dutzend versch.Farben an  auch gut nicht nur in Schwarzmatt  

Es wurde eine Felge mit Weiß behandelt und dann der Reifen wieder aufgezogen ...die Reifen/Felgenmaschine hinterließ so gut wie keine Spuren..

Micha


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. November 2012)

So sieht's fertig montiert aus.
XTR 970er Kurbel plastigediped
TA Kettenblätter 22er u. 36er
BBG Alu Bashguard
XTR 970er Innenlager
Fantic F26 SL Kettenblattschrauben

Gesamtgewicht 740g


----------



## mr.ltz (13. November 2012)

Sieht doch Klasse aus  Gefällt mir sehr gut...

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silencedoogle (14. November 2012)

Habe meine Fox F80 damit gedippt. steinschläge sind kein Problem aber das unachtsame grobe anstellen an eine mauer oder ein sturz hält das zeug nicht aus.

Waschanlagen fest -> kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen solange kein loch etc im dip vorhanden ist. Waschgänge mit nem Lappen obwohl ein Loch oder Kratzer vorhanden ist, sind kein problem.

In meinem Profil seht ihr das resultat. mit selbst gecutteten auto-carbonfolien schriftzug.


----------



## silencedoogle (14. November 2012)

@octaviaRSdriver: Sieht Super aus aber das war m.M.n. verschwendete zeit, weil wenn du nur ein paar umdrehungen mit dem Schuh rann kommst der dip an der Stelle kratzer haben wird bzw. evtl. sogar weg sein wird.

Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren .
Eloxat over all !!! Ist zwar mehr arbeit aber sorglos danach und kost nen zwanni es wieder neu zu eloxieren.


----------



## Gummidichtung (15. November 2012)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> So sieht's fertig montiert aus.
> XTR 970er Kurbel plastigediped
> TA Kettenblätter 22er u. 36er
> BBG Alu Bashguard
> ...



sieht gut aus!

wie hast du den Schriftzug "XTR" aufgebracht?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (15. November 2012)

Bei ebay gekauft.
2 Aufkleber mit Versand aus Spanien 3,-Euro.


----------



## garbel (15. November 2012)

Stell bitte nach den ersten paar Ausfahrten noch ein Foto von der Kurbel hier rein, ich möchte mir das Elend mal anschauen


----------



## moxrox (28. November 2012)

Hab dieses PlastiDip bei älteren Kurbeln ausprobiert, bei denen das Aluminium nicht mehr so schön glänzt und stumpfer geworden ist. Das Material hält wirklich recht gut. Aufpassen beim sprühen, nicht mit zu geringem Abstand auftragen da sich Blasen/winzige Löcher bilden wenn zu dick aufgetragen werden. 

Das PlastiDip ist sicherlich etwas faszinierendes, aber auch nicht unbedingt billig wenn man nicht sparsam damit umgeht. 

Danke für den Tipp hier im Forum, das war neu für mich.


----------



## Slow (28. November 2012)

Hat von euch schon jemand Plasti-Dip *rot* verwendet?

Ich wollte damit meine Reba dippen, nach 5 Schichten war nur ein Hauch von Rot auf der Gabel zu sehen und das schwarz schimmerte sehr deutlich durch. Sehr unschön. Dann war natürlich die Dose leer...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Nforcer (28. November 2012)

Habe damit meinen ganzen Rahmen besprüht und muss sagen, dass es sich nicht lohnt. Für einen ganzen Rahmen braucht man mindestens 2 Dosen.
Dann haftet der Dreck ein  bisschen mehr als am Lack.
Und da wo ich mitm Fuss an den Rahmen komme, löst sich das PlastiDip schon.


----------



## Enrgy (29. November 2012)

hab ich doch gleich gesagt, daß der kram nicht hält 




Enrgy schrieb:


> Ein paar Schläge von der Kette, ein kurzer Felskontakt, danach noch eine Pfützen- oder Bachdurchfahrt und das tolle Zeug hängt dir cm²-weise vom Rad. Also immer schön die Dose im Rucksack, damit man auch unterwegs nachsprühen kann.


----------



## cracknutte (29. November 2012)

hftet ds zeug uf der hut? gnzkoerperspruehgumminzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (29. November 2012)

j


----------



## lurchie (29. November 2012)

ich habe kürzlich mein fully komplett gedipt... sieht gut aus, einfach aufzubringen und hält bis jetzt ganz gut ;-)   kann mir aber vorstellen dass bei intensivem kontakt mit nem fels oder baum das gummi runtergeht.
aber anscheinend soll man ja abgelöste stellen einfach übersprühen können... das hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## --- (30. November 2012)

cracknutte schrieb:


> hftet ds zeug uf der hut? gnzkoerperspruehgumminzug



"Nicht zum Verzehr geeignet" !


----------



## Slow (30. November 2012)

Ich habe meine schwarze Reba versucht mit Plasti Dip Sprühdose rot und nach dem Entfernen des Rots dann noch mal mit gelb zu lackieren. Beide Ergebnisse waren schlecht. 

Das rot war katastrophal, hat also gar nicht gedeckt und das gelb halbwegs, aber es ist kein schönes Gelb. 
Zwischendurch hat die gelbe Dose trotz 3 Minuten Schütteln ziemlich gerotzt.
Aufkleber werden übrigens angegriffen.
Dafür gehts wirklich Rückstandlos wieder ab.
Aber sehr schade um die ganze Arbeit!

Mein Fazit: Höchstens schwarz oder transparent. Eventuell noch weiß, aber da wüsste ich keine Referenz.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## silencedoogle (3. Dezember 2012)

Also ich schrieb ja .. meine gabel hat bestens geklappt. 

aber wie ich auch schrieb.... ich würde davon absehen das zeug flächendeckend am bike zu verwenden.
1: weil das zeug eben nur schlecht scharfe oder grobe berührungen verkraftet(klar man kann nachsprühen aber dann viel spaß)

2: man bekommt dreck nur bedingt ab .... da man ja auch nicht stark drüber reiben/wischen kann.

an meiner gabel hält es seid 1/2 jahr aber ich hab auch erst 1 sturz hinter mir.

eine berührung casting auf steinwand/o.ä. und das zeug ist ab.
da reich schon eine stärkere berührung mit na schuhsohle!


----------



## the donkey (25. Dezember 2012)

Hab 2 Stk Dosen in schwarz matt über.
Unbenutzt, nicht mal probiert

Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse


----------



## esprit70 (27. Januar 2013)

Gummidichtung schrieb:


> sieht gut aus!
> 
> wie hast du den Schriftzug "XTR" aufgebracht?





wie sieht das aus, mit dem wenn man mit den Schuhen dran kommt beim Fahren. Hält das ganze dann immer noch?


----------



## dkc-live (28. Januar 2013)

Das bezweifel ich. Übrigends schleifen die ganzen Autonarren ihre Felgen vorher auch an damit das hält.


----------



## esprit70 (28. Januar 2013)

Man muss kein Autonarr sein um das zu machen. 

Aber Schwarze Winterfelgen. Sind einfach Pflegeleichter und man kann sie nach dem Winter wieder in Silber erstrahlen lassen... !!! 

Das Plastik-Dip ist an sich gut. Nur weiß ich noch nicht wie das mit mechanischer Belastung aussieht!!! 


... Vor gut 25 Jahren waren Federgabeln Vorne auch nur was für Weichspüler 

Es gibt immer wieder was neues zu entdecken, auf zu neuen Welten  ...Scott Energie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moxrox (28. Januar 2013)

Ende November hatte ich die Kurbeln sowie die Sattelstütze mit PlastiDip besprüht. Ich bin wirklich regelmässig im Winter bisher gefahren und die Sprühsubstanz hält wirklich top.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Januar 2013)

Bei Youtube ist auch ein Typ der Dokumentiert das an seinem Hipster Pickup. Da hat das im Schnitt 1 Jahr gehalten.


----------



## moxrox (6. März 2013)

Ende November hatte ich die Kurbel, Bremsen sowie Sattelstütze mit DIP eingesprüht. Jetzt sehe ich langsam Auflösungserscheinungen, aber diese kommen von der Beanspruchung. Sprich, Sattelstütze verschieben, bin neulich mit den Schuhclips auf die Kurbel gestoßen. 

Ansonsten hält es überall wo keine manuelle Reibung aufgetreten ist.


----------



## Wurzelmann (3. April 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Ende November hatte ich die Kurbel, Bremsen sowie Sattelstütze mit DIP eingesprüht. Jetzt sehe ich langsam Auflösungserscheinungen, aber diese kommen von der Beanspruchung. Sprich, Sattelstütze verschieben, bin neulich mit den Schuhclips auf die Kurbel gestoßen.
> 
> Ansonsten hält es überall wo keine manuelle Reibung aufgetreten ist.



Und wie hält's auf der Bremsscheibe?


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. April 2013)

Ein Problem scheint mir zu sein, dass es deutsches und US amerikanisches Plasti DIP gibt. Ich hatte mir schon von Amazon einen Satz Felgenfolie schicken lassen. Nachdem ich aber gelesen habe, dass das deutsche Zeugs deutlich schlechter ist (z.B. bei Deckung, Haltbarkeit, Look und auch die rotzenden Sprühdosen sind ein Deutsch DIP Phänomen), habe ich es wieder zurückgeschickt. 

Jetzt werde ich mal versuchen in den nächsten Wochen ein/zwei amerikanische Dosen zu bekommen.


----------



## moxrox (20. August 2013)

Habe PlastiDip nun mit der Farbe ROT probiert, davon kann ich nur abraten. Die rote Farbe deckt sehr schlecht im Vergleich zu schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (21. August 2013)

Ein Kollege von mir versucht sich auch gerade damit an seinem Kühlergrill.
Wenn er was über hat versuche ich mich auch mal an der Kurbel. Schwarz matt finde ich ganz interessant, und die Möglichkeit nachzubessern. Eloxieren habe ich drüber nachgedacht aber ist eben nicht nachzubessern.


----------



## P3 Killa (21. August 2013)

Finde das Zeug Super! Transparent hab ich auf meinen Rahmen, hält Super bisher. Schwarz hab ich bei meinem Auto auf Spiegelkappen und den Kühlergrill, hält jetzt auch schon lange sogar in der Waschanlage!


----------



## bernd e (27. September 2013)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Foliatec (war damals bei Vox in der Autosendung) ist nicht so gut. 
Die Sprühfolie ist jetzt seit dem letzten Winter auf meinem Rahmen und an vielen Stellen geht sie ab oder reist auf. Hauptsächlich an den Kontaktstellen an der Kettenstrebe wo man auch mal mit dem Schuh ran kommt oder der Sitzstrebe (LV 301) die öfter am Bein oder Hose reibt.
Zudem muss ich sagen, es sieht jetzt schon etwas schmuddelig aus, da die Oberfläche nicht richtig glatt ist und somit schön der Dreck sich absetzen kann.


----------



## rigger (30. November 2013)

Ich hab jetzt mal mein herb fr schwarz umgedippt.


----------



## piilu (30. November 2013)

Bin mal gespannt wie gut das hält


----------



## crouvean (1. Dezember 2013)

mein kollege hatte das, also wirklich steinschlagsicher ist das nicht, er hats nacher wieder entfernt.


----------



## rigger (3. Dezember 2013)




----------



## KONI-DU (3. Dezember 2013)

....darf man fragen, was "gedipt" wurde ?


----------



## rigger (3. Dezember 2013)

Rahmen, hinterbau, Bash und Teleskopstütze


----------



## Wolfobert (7. Januar 2014)

Nachdem mir ein Kollege erzählte, das er die Felgen seiner Ducati vor 2 Jahren schwarz gummigesprayt hat und das Zeug Hochdruckreiniger und Reifenwechsel überstanden hat ("..bei Kratzern musst Du gleich nachsprühen"),  habe ich es an der Fully-Schwinge  mit "Sprühfolie Neon-Orange von JOM-Spray-CoaterII (abziehbar)" (EBucht, 15.-) gerade vorher probiert. Nach 3 Schichten an der Schwinge hab ich aufgegeben. Zum einen deckt es nicht (auf Silber), zum anderen laufen überall "Rotznasen" runter. Das Problem ist wohl zum einen, das es besser auf geraden Flächen (z.B. Motorhauben) anzuwenden ist, weil es dort "nur " eben verlaufen muss und zum anderen, das Schwarz wahrscheinlich wegen seiner Farbe besser deckt.
Ich warte ab, bis das Zeug trocken genug ist, um es wieder abzupullen. Und weil ich eh schon alles demontiert habe, schicke ich die Schwinge dann zum Eloxieren, da weiss man, was man hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakay (14. April 2016)

Habe mein Capra auch gedippt. Mal schauen wie lang es hält.


----------



## fone (14. April 2016)

Farbe und Effekt kommt richtig gut. 
Vergiss nicht uns nach ein paar Tagen mal zu berichten! Danke.


----------



## sharky (14. April 2016)

das capra sieht wirklich geil aus. ich hätte nie im leben dran gedacht, dass das plastidippiert ist. ich hoffe für dich, dass es hält. auch wenn ich dir, aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung raus, keine all zu hohen Hoffnungen machen will was die dauerhaltbarkeit angeht

berichte doch mal wie sich das zeug an den zugführungen verhält, wenn du den zug bzw. die leitung dran fest bindest. ich fürchte ja, dass dir die kabelbinder oder Clips die dippierung da schnell beschädigen


----------



## lakay (18. April 2016)

Ich hätte auch nie gedacht dass so leicht zum Auftragen ist. Ich wollte es nur versuchen aber das Ergebnis war überraschend. Gestern war ich das erste mal mit dem Bike auf Tour. Also bis jetzt sieht der noch gut aus außer dass es jetzt fast überall mit Schlamm bedeckt ist.
An den Zugführungen muss ich noch weiter beobachten, sieht derzeit noch ok aus.
Was aber sehr ungut für die Fette oder die Schmierung, die greifen das DIP bzw löst es auf. Sieht aber noch ganz ok aus.


----------



## sharky (18. April 2016)

berichte bitte mal weiter. aussehen tut es sehr interessant. ich hatte nur partiell damals gedipt. kann sein, dass eine schicht ohne "Kante" besser hält weil es keine Angriffsfläche bietet. wenn man sich nur einen streifen aufs oberrohr macht, ist halt nicht so gut wie bei dir


----------



## EggheadSpecial (19. April 2016)

sieht wirklich gut aus am Capra! 

...die Dipperei ist schon rel. widerstandsfähig wenn die aufgetragene Schicht nicht zu dick wird.
Man sollte darauf achten, gerade mal eine Deckung hinzubekommen.
Je dicker das ganze wird, desto leichter lässt es sich auch lösen...

Gedippt hab ich pers. Motorradverkleidungen, Alu-Teile und div. elektronische Bauteile.
Sprühen, Tauchbäder, hat immer super easy funktionert!


----------



## lakay (22. April 2016)

Nach 3 schlammigen ausfahrten das erste mal gewaschen. 
Oberrohr hat leichte kratzer vom ständigen Kontakt mit meinem Knieschutz.


----------



## aurelio (1. Februar 2017)

Ich grabe das hier mal aus. Wie hat die Plastidipifizierung weiterhin gehalten? Überlege mir auch gerade sowas bei einem Rahmen zu versuchen.


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2017)

würde mich auch interessieren. so wie das capra aussah mag man eher denken es wäre lackiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (2. Februar 2017)

Und vor allem hätte ich gedacht, das Zeug geht gleich ab. Dass darauf oberflächliche Kratzer entstehen können finde ich erstaunlich.

@lakay 
Was war das für ein Produkt und wie hieß die Farbe?
Danke.


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Und vor allem hätte ich gedacht, das Zeug geht gleich ab. Dass darauf oberflächliche Kratzer entstehen können finde ich erstaunlich.


das hat mich auch gewundert. bestenfalls kann man da mit dem schuh langstreifen, vorsichtig, damit es so aussieht. für mich sieht das ding eher wie lackiert als wie plastiert aus. der metallic Effekt mit plastidip wundert mich auch....


----------



## fone (2. Februar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> das hat mich auch gewundert. bestenfalls kann man da mit dem schuh langstreifen, vorsichtig, damit es so aussieht. für mich sieht das ding eher wie lackiert als wie plastiert aus. der metallic Effekt mit plastidip wundert mich auch....


Ja, macht echt eine robusten Eindruck.
Auf jeden Fall interessant.
Den Metallic-Effekt habe ich nur als 2. Schicht über einer farbigen Schicht Plastidip gefunden.
Paar Details zur Umsetzung wären daher nett.


----------



## sharky (4. Februar 2017)

ich fürchte, die werden nie kommen....


----------



## w69 (29. April 2017)

YT INDUSTRIES – CAPRA 27,5


----------



## noonoo (8. September 2017)

Hi - hier meine Erfahrung mit Plastidip :
Komme gerade aus dem Keller, wo ich das ganze Zeug wieder abgezogen habe.

Ich habe meinen neuen Rahmen vor einer Woche komplett in Matt-Graphitgrau gedippt (KandyDip, nicht PlastiDip, ist aber praktisch das selbe ...).
Die Farbpalette ist umfangreich, es gibt sogar geile Effekte und wenn's einem nicht gefällt, kann man's ja wieder abziehen.

Also - bestellt und gesprayt. Für eine Dicke Schicht und einen Fully Rahmen braucht man ca. drei Dosen, das kommt so ca. auf
50 Euro, je nach Produkt. Erstmal zwei bis drei dünne Schichten, dann drei bis vier dicke, dazwischen 20-30 Minuten antrocknen lassen.
Ergebnis ist sehr geil, deckt super, Matt sieht super aus und fühlt sich an wie eine leichte Gummierung. Nach dem Trocknen praktisch wie eine
dünne Gummihaut, die den Rahmen umschließt.






Dann die Ernüchterung, denn all diese Produkte haben zwei kleine Nachteile - *nicht kratzfest und nicht lösemittelbeständig.*(Ist ja hier im Thread schon ausführlich diskutiert worden ...)
Das heisst, überall wo am Rahmen gerieben oder gekratzt wird löst sich die Schicht ab (wo die Fersen an die Sattelstrebe kommen, wo
Züge am Rahmen reiben, wo eine Montageständer oder Autoträger greift ...). Ausserdem löst Öl oder Fett (erst recht WD40) die Schicht an,
also alles in der Nähe von Kette oder Tauchrohren (Brunox), Lagern oder anderen Stellen, die mal gefettet oder geschmiert werden
wird nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr so gut aussehen. Waschen hält die Schicht sicher aus, das Rad mal im Wald an den Baum gelehnt - na ja ...

Ich hab's dann wieder abgezogen, selbst mir Baumarkt-Sprühlack hatte ich bessere Erfahrungen in Puncto Haltbarkeit, auch wenn das
Matt nicht so schön Matt ist ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EggheadSpecial (9. September 2017)

noonoo schrieb:


> Für eine Dicke Schicht und einen Fully Rahmen braucht man ca. drei Dosen...


Meiner Erfahrung (Motorrad) nach, ist eine dünnere Schicht wesentlich resistenter gegen mech. Beanspruchung.
Eine dickere lässt sich viel leichter lösen.
Lösungsmittel etc sind natürlich immer ein Problem...

ride on

edit:
grad beim raufscrollen bemerkt, dass ich das schonmal erwähnt hatte... 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/plastidip-spruehgummierung.589273/page-4#post-13747857


----------



## EggheadSpecial (9. September 2017)

.


----------



## noonoo (20. September 2017)

Es wird ja immer über das Gewicht von PlastiDip gesprochen - ich habe mal beim Abpellen vom KandyDip
die Schnipsel aufbewahrt und auf die Küchenwaage gestellt. Von meinem Nukeproof Mega Rahmen (Bild oben)
kommen bei 2-3 Dosen Sprühfolie ca. 15 Gramm zusammen.


----------



## FabionieDH (10. Juni 2018)

Hey Leute! Meint ihr ich kann das auf meinen Carbon Helm knallen? Also verträgt sich das mit Carbon?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. Juni 2018)

FabionieDH schrieb:


> Hey Leute! Meint ihr ich kann das auf meinen Carbon Helm knallen? Also verträgt sich das mit Carbon?


Der Helm wird doch eh ne Schicht Klarlack glänzend oder matt drauf haben? Auch wenn es nackt wäre macht es nichts.


----------



## noonoo (11. Juni 2018)

glaube das sollte gehen, aber ich würde erstmal vorsichtig an einer Stelle probieren. Das Hauptproblem ist, dass die Verdünnung der Sprühfolie den
Lack auf dem Helm anlösen könnte. Ziemlich sicher bin ich allerdings, das die Sprühfolie das Styropoer in Inneren des Helms anlöst, wenn es damit in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## EggheadSpecial (11. Juni 2018)

dem Lack wirds wenig ausmachen denk ich
hab erst vom Motorrad was abgelöst (ca. 5 Jahre Dip-Schicht), der Lack drunter war top

dem Polystrol tun Lösungsmittel in der Tat nicht gut wie @noonoo schon schrieb
deshalb einfach gewissenhaft abkleben damit sichs wirklich nur auf die äussere Schale beschränkt

ansonsten paar Anregungen auf youtube holen 
kann auch helfen wenn man unsicher ist
z.B.:





ride on


----------

